# Puppies should be here soon!



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

This is our first litter, so any final words of wisdom from the experts? It is Vanja's second litter so she is more experienced than us. We have a horse breeding farm but I am quickly learning that there are really no similarities..lol. Our mentor is five hours away and our vet is an hour away but they have both been kind enough to offer up their cell numbers in case of any questions. 

She is 59 days today and as of this morning her temp was at 97.8 so I won't be running any errands today.  She began nesting last night and her bedding was all piled up this morning. She ate all of her breakfast but I didn't expect her appetite to change - this is one girl that will never miss a meal..or morsel. 

We had x-rays done on Monday and nine pups were counted. Our vet said that there could be more but that they were packed in there pretty tight. 

We have the heat lamp, plenty of bedding and towels, yarn for pups, sterile gloves and lube, scale, thermometer, baby nasal aspirator, iodine and floss and hemostat in case of cord issues and milk replacer and bottle in case of milk production issues. 

Any last minute advice from those more knowledgeable? Am I forgetting anything? I am so excited and can't wait to see the little monsters!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I hope your girl has a safe delivery and that her puppies are ok.


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck! Can't wait for updates and pictures!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good luck! sorry no advise


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Selzer has some excellent post on this very topic. Maybe do a search on the forum or PM her?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry, no advice here, but wanted to wish you good luck! 

I'm sure some breeders here will be able to help.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

One of the many with no advice. Best of luck to you and your new puppies!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

How exciting! When I was a kid, our beagle had pups on Mother's Day and we woke up and she had done all the work herself. I know this is a totally different situation but I wish you luck and cannot wait for pics!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

do NOT give any oxytocin yourself wihtout a vet OK-ing it!!!!! 

Feed her some vanilla ice cream between pups...the calcium helps them with contractions, and the sugar is good for some energy....

If you have more than 2 hours between pups - then get on phone with vet - get x-rays to see where they are and let vet give oxy.....only do C section in case of extreme need - give the oxy time to do it's thing - if a pup is stuck or in a bad position, the vet can decide if a C section is necessary....

Have some towels in your dryer warmed up so you can get those pups dried and stimulated as soon as they are born!!!

Good luck and put up photos!

Lee


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Good luck. I can't wait to hear about the delivery!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you are pretty prepared. I always keep a book with a section about whelping on hand. But it may be late to go and get one. 

I guess try to keep stress to a minimum for the bitch. Limit the number of people around. Keep other pets out. 

After you feel confident that she is done, watch the dam to ensure that she is not getting sick. If she goes off food or water, take her temperature. She has a huge job and needs calories. She also needs calcium filled products or a good calcium supplement. I like to give mine some yogurt or cottage cheese with every meal, and I give them hard boiled eggs, fresh meat, and anything they might like, like homemade chicken and rice, cheesy potato soup, etc. 

The pups will likely lose a little the first day as they are drinking cholosterum. But then they should start gaining. If the pups are gaining weight, all is probably good with pups and dam. If the pups are not gaining weight, take the bitch's temperature and check for signs of dehydration in the pups and dam. 

Right now calcium should not be a problem, but as they start drawing a LOT of milk out of her, she can become low and that could be a serious issue. So be aware that calcium problems often happen 2-3 weeks post whelping. 

Also if you are going with the oxytocin it works best with calcium so it is best to do that with the vet. They will give a shot of calcium and a shot of oxytocin. 

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! I forgot about the ice cream - I will send my husband to go pick that up now. 

We are not going to use oxytocin unless absolutely necessary. We use it for the horses for post breeding and post foaling reasons but I hate the side-effect risks. 

I'm sure that I'll be posting so many pictures that you all will be sick of me by the time they are a week old.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you going to sell them? Are the parents titled?


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks PaulaG! Ed, the litter is co-owned so while I'm sure that some will be available for purchase since we are expecting a large litter, the final details will be decided once they are all here.  

As far as titles, Vanja has not been titled. I acquired her as a 5.5 year old and though I worked her for a few months, I decided that I did not want to hold off on breeding her. I might put her back in training this spring, but we'll have to wait and see! The litter's sire, Kroc, has his BH and AD. He has already proven himself by producing some fantastic offspring with many currently working as PSD. 

Here is a link to the litter's pedigree; A von Kinne - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Look forward to hearing more and seeing pics:wub:


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

oooh can't wait to see pics!!

I think it's a nice looking pedigree, Vito is my pups Grand sire and according to everything I've read he was an awesome dog that produced some awesome progeny. Although I am no expert at all, I have to say I love Vanja's lines. Not familiar with the dogs on the sire side other than Mink but seems solid too.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope the birthing process goes smoothly!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought I recognized your farm name from Marestare. I had my litter on there last year in February. We can chat if you like, let me know.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking dogs....especially Kroc....nice bloodlines also.


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Well, after three days of Vanja teasing me with dropping temps and heavy panting, she finally gave us nine beautiful babies! Here are a few pictures of their first day. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice looking litter. I see sables, are there blacks also? Couldnt tell if just really dark or if there are blacks. They look nice and uniform in size too.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Precious photos! She looks so proud in the first pic! Congrats!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, they look great


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

There is one solid black - the other eight are sables. They are all beautiful and all within a 2 oz. range. Total delivery time was 8.5 hours...Vanja was a trooper. 

Thank you again everyone for the last minute words of wisdom! She loved the ice cream and I think that it really did help. She looks great today and her appetite is back in full swing..lol. It's nice to see my girl back to her normal self after being so slow and lazy while packed with babies.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

What a beautiful litter.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congratz on the babies. Momma is smiling too! Keep up posted on everyone.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats! I'm looking forward to seeing these pups grow, especially since I love the pedigree on Kroc and what I've heard from people who have seen him in person.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

So sweet! I can hardly wait for our puppy to be born.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations, glad it went smoothly! 

Who doesn't love vanilla ice cream?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome litter!


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

*Three week old pictures!*

These little ones have been so much fun! Here are some updated pictures - hopefully nobody minds me posting them! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

we never mind pictures. How did you get them to hold still for pictures? My litters always want to take off and I can never get good photos.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Really cute-have got to stop looking at puppy pics though


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

My husband was helping so he would set them down as I was clicking away, before they had the opportunity to zoom out of there. Some of them were tough but they all turned out decent.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooooo CUTE!! I'll take the black one


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

What a great looking litter!! I'm in love with #3!!!! Keep us posted with pics please .


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

#2 has caught my eye! Oh what a nice litter you have, very chunky puppies who look all very good!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful puppies!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I LOVE the look on #2's face. I see some attitude already!!!


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Puppies are 7 weeks old now! I can't believe how fast the time has passed since they were born. The first five will be leaving on Thursday.


----------

